# Need Advice: Work away from home



## sweck (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello everybody! I'm a new member on the forum, although have been 'lurking' and reading as much as possible for the last few months.

I'm looking for advice as we are picking up our first V pup in a little under a month. Through all the threads i've read, I haven't found something similiar to my situation, and was hoping someone could chime in.

We currently have a 3 year old Staffordshire Terrier/Lab/GSP mix named Tyson who is the best dog we've ever had. Very energetic/needy, but a great dog. 










The advice that's needed, is what should I do with our new pup during the day? My girlfriend and I are both full time workers, and will be out of the house from around 7:30-4 M-F. Keep in mind for the first month or so, someone will be home with it regularly, and I plan on crate training him at night to housebreak.

Here are the options I was debating, keep in mind the two dogs will be kept together in all situations.

1. I have a very large, securely fenced back yard, along with a large (16' x 5') empty shed I was contemplating on converting into a nice dog house with insulation/doggie door/lights/warmth etc. That way both dogs have shelter, along with access to the yard for potty/play/exercise, until I get home from work and can take him out for more.

2. Install doggie door in home, and have it lead right into his crate (inside). That way he would have access to the yard, and could still come indoors for shelter.

3. Crate train dog, and leave in crate for 3-4 hours at a time, with someone coming over to let him out.

I realize that when bored, V's (and all dogs) can become destructive, and I plan on doing my best to keep him out of trouble. Am I crazy for thinking the shed/yard situation is a good idea? My intentions were to let him have space to exercise in a safe environment, with his new buddy.

All input is appreciated. I am committed to doing what is best for our new dog! Thank you!

-Shane


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

The Versatile Vizsla is a good resource for new owners. In her book the author describes Vizslas as not being able to be "kennel dogs" aka left outside. They feel excluded from the home and will bark and become destructive. Our pup will not go outside in the back yard unless we go too. He is attached to our side. 

I think your best option is leaving him in a crate. This will keep him safe, potty train him, and make sure the two dogs are getting along before you leave them alone together. If you don't crate him, and he has an accident in the house, you won't be there to correct the behavior and potty training will take forever. Crate will provide a sense of security for a new puppy as well. 

We are getting a second puppy this summer and will crate him when we are not there for at least 6 months for potty training, prevent destruction and provide safety, and ensure that our two dogs interact in a controlled monitored fashion in the beginning.


----------



## sweck (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you for the quick response. I had read that before about them feeling "excluded from the pack" just wasn't sure if by having another male dog there with him if he would still feel excluded? I understand being totally alone, but I figured being with another dog would at least help a bit?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

It may, but I wouldn't leave him unattended with the other dog until he's a bit older. Adult dogs can get grumpy with puppies and I would want to be sure that their interactions are monitored so corrections can be made appropriately if needed.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Crate. We have two, 2.5 yo male and 11 month female. Female is still crated when we're not home. One, she's still incredibly destructive, by her age Dozer was working on free roam. Two, she can't seem to "hold it" for more than six hours even at her age. Three, playing rough can lead to injury so you should be there to see how they play. But I can guess it will be rough. Do NOT leave collars on them around the house as they easily get caught up. Twice now mine have almost strangled the other and before our second pup it happened to Dozer when he was being watched by a weim owner.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, I second the above thoughts. I have several friends with 2 Vs that have had incidents with jaws or teeth getting caught on collars!


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Another thing to consider is that as a puppy, he/she will be eating or trying to eat everything in sight and there are many things outside which can be hazardous to a young pup. I would personally only feel safe knowing my pup is secure and out of harm's way in the crate, at least in the beginning.

Also, have you considered doggie day care? My fiance and I both work full time and send Denali to day camp 3 days a week at least. She plays all day and comes home exhausted, it's great and well worth the $! Good luck with whatever you decide and with your new puppy!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Definitely crate, and definitely have someone come over once (if not twice) during the day to walk, feed and play with him

Enjoy that pup! They grow up too fast.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Crate and dog walker! Once or even twice a day.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I think that is a long time be be away from your pup, thay need to bond with you through interactions, what about toilet training which is vital from the get go...I am luck enough to be able to get home at lunch time and my wife works nights so Darcy is seldom alone.she is nearly 2 now, and still in her crate while we are out, more for her own safety.Good luck when your pup arrives and we look forward to reading your postings..


----------

